# Any good versions of 'Violin Concerti' by Mendelssohn?



## Bayreuth

Anyone can recommend a good version of Mendelssohn's 'Violin Concerto'?


----------



## dgee

How about this? And I'm being partly cheeky, but why not:

https://www.google.co.nz/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=best+mendelssohn+violin+concerto+recording


----------



## DavidA

Heifetz with Beecham or Munch

Anne Sophie Mutter with Karajan

Menuhin with Furtwangler


----------



## Bayreuth

DavidA said:


> Heifetz with Beecham or Munch
> 
> Anne Sophie Mutter with Karajan
> 
> Menuhin with Furtwangler


I'll check them out. Thank you!


----------



## Bayreuth

dgee said:


> How about this? And I'm being partly cheeky, but why not:
> 
> https://www.google.co.nz/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=best+mendelssohn+violin+concerto+recording


cheeky indeed...


----------



## SixFootScowl

I have this one but really could not tell you how good it is compared to others:


----------



## ahammel

Florestan said:


>


Well if that isn't the 80's-ist album cover...


----------



## SixFootScowl

ahammel said:


> Well if that isn't the 80's-ist album cover...


Yes, sure beats the seductively clothed (and unclothed in at least one case) female violinists of modern covers. Modesty preferred.


----------



## donnie a

I like Hilary Hahn's recording with Hugh Wolff and the Oslo Philharmonic.

Here is another good performance of hers online:


----------



## hpowders

Heifetz/Munch/Boston Symphony.


----------



## Jos

Nathan Milstein with London Phil. Orchestra. Don't know who conducted, i'm too lazy to check the crates right now, sorry.
An elpee I've played sooo much since my teenage years and still do.
As usual, it's paired to Bruch's violinconcerto.
Enjoy whatever rendition you choose, great concerto.


----------



## Haydn man

DavidA said:


> Heifetz with Beecham or Munch
> 
> Anne Sophie Mutter with Karajan


I would agree about Mutter and Karajan


----------



## Vaneyes

Lin/Philharmonia/MTT (Sony, rec.1982).:tiphat:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Milstein for me, then Mutter


----------



## hpowders

Simply go to recordings of ANYTHING with the names Heifetz or Milstein or Stern attached to the performance.

I call that "good performance insurance".


----------



## nightscape

Midori/Jansons


----------



## Polyphemus

A plethora of superb recordings of the Mendelsshon abound I have always loved the Chung/Solti version but there are so many equally good ones since then Mutter, Jansens Etc. just look for the coupling you want. the difficulty will be finding a bad one.


----------



## Albert7

Hahn is awesome


----------



## hapiper

I have Heifetz with The Boston Symphony Orchestra conducted by Munch. Mainly because it was part of a box set I bought (Jascha Heifetz plays Great Violin Concertos on RCA). I was very pleased by the performance however and it is my favorite now without question. I am a big Heifetz fan however so take that into account as well.


----------



## donnie a

hapiper said:


> I have Heifetz with The Boston Symphony Orchestra conducted by Munch. Mainly because it was part of a box set I bought (Jascha Heifetz plays Great Violin Concertos on RCA). I was very pleased by the performance however and it is my favorite now without question. I am a big Heifetz fan however so take that into account as well.


How is the balance between the soloist and orchestra in this recording? Is it somewhat close to the concert hall, or is the violin brought forward a good bit?


----------



## Albert7

Also I approve of Mutter's version on DG... It also comes with a DVD if you get the CD version too.


----------



## Couac Addict

donnie a said:


> How is the balance between the soloist and orchestra in this recording? Is it somewhat close to the concert hall, or is the violin brought forward a good bit?


It's not especially great but Heifetz has no equal. Sacrifices have to be made.
Perhaps try the more recent Lin/Philharmonia/Tilson Thomas. Another interesting oldie is Menuhin/BPO/Furtwangler.


----------



## Wood

I'd go for Heifetz first too, but Kreisler is also essential as he sounds very different.

My favourite recent one is Huggett with MacKerras.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Oistrakh and Wha Chung are the ones I'm familiar with - Oistrakh a bit smoother, with slightly more impressive technique, while Wha Chung more focussed on the dramatic content of the piece. I really like both versions, though a bit more drawn to Oistrakh's right now, since it came in recently .


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Kyung-Wha Chung hits a sweet spot with this violin concerto. I love her phrasing and energetic rendition. Orchestral balance is also top notch with Dutoit at the helm of the Montreal Symphony Orchestra.

My Decca disc also comes with a superb Elgar violin concerto with the London Philarmonic Orchestra conducted by Sir George Solti.

I am thinking about getting her whole Decca set at some point in time.


----------



## ginsan

Eugene Ysaye has Mendelssohn's last movement on record. He was respected by everybody, Kreisler, Enescu, Huberman, his piano partner was Wieniawski's old partner!


----------

